# water not cold from water dispenser



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

The first glass of water will always be warmer because the lines come out of the water reservoir (located in the fresh food compartment) then under the refrigerator to the bottom of the freezer door. The water in the line from the dispenser to the point where the line enters the fresh food section will be room temperature. So if the refrigerator is cooling properly the second glass of water should be colder.


----------



## leodlion (Jun 24, 2009)

applianceman said:


> The first glass of water will always be warmer because the lines come out of the water reservoir (located in the fresh food compartment) then under the refrigerator to the bottom of the freezer door. The water in the line from the dispenser to the point where the line enters the fresh food section will be room temperature. So if the refrigerator is cooling properly the second glass of water should be colder.


Thanks for the reply. I am aware that the first glass is not quite cold. I took three to four glasses and took the temperature from a thermometer. It was around 70-72F. The specs says it should be around 50F.

The question is where is the water being cooled? There is a chill water reservoir. Is this water cooled from the freezer as it passes thru?


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

The water reservoir is in the fresh food section most of the time behind the vegetable bin.


----------

